# Good Game: Team USA vs Barbosa/Nene



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

USA 90, Brazil 86

Melo 16, LeBron 13, Wade 9
LeBron: 6 of 14, 4 TOs

Barbosa 14,foulout,
Nene 8


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Man I can't believe I missed Starbosa in action...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Brazil is a team that can make real damage, but Nene has to be on there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> USA 90, Brazil 86
> 
> Melo 16, LeBron 13, Wade 9
> LeBron: 6 of 14, 4 TOs
> ...


Where are you getting these stats? Nene didnt play, Wade had 4pts and Lebron had 11.
http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box3.html


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, almost lost. It's gonna be a tough road to gold without Kobe. They wouldn't have scores like 90-86 if Kobe played. Man, I wanted to see him dominate. Oh well, I hope he plays in the Olympics.


----------



## dwadenumba1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe would destroy our roster. We have a roster full of unselfish team players. Kobe definetly wouldn't help us. CP3, D-Wade, Bron, and Melo are jus fine. We did play horrible against Brazil though


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

dwadenumba1 said:


> Kobe would destroy our roster. We have a roster full of unselfish team players. Kobe definetly wouldn't help us. CP3, D-Wade, Bron, and Melo are jus fine. We did play horrible against Brazil though


Agree


and I'm sure you mean Varejao not Nene. 

Splitter did decent


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

supermati said:


> Brazil is a team that can make real damage, but Nene has to be on there.


Same with Germany, he needs more help though. DOESN'T HAVE TO BE IN THE NBA BUT STILL.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf? when the hell did Nene play?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This thread is in some alternate reality where Nene played for Brazil. And Wade played more than 10 minutes.

Is this from the last time they played Brazil?

I dunno.

Anywho.

Verejao>>>>> Nene.


----------



## barbosa10 (Jan 9, 2004)

Brazil NT isn´t just L.B. or Andy Varejão...

Pay attetion with Alex Garcia ex-Spurs / Hornets ... which already blocked T.D.


----------

